# www.mywifiext.net - Wireless Range Extender Not Working



## rmurray

Hi, just bought a Netgear Wifi Range Extender model no: WN3000RP

I followed all the instructions in the manual to set it up. 
I plugged the extender in and waited till the status LED light turned green,
I selected Netgear_ext in my wireless network manager, 
I went to www.mywifiext.net and followed the setup guide. 
- Selected the wi-fi network I wanted to extend
- Entered the security passphrase for my existing network
- Chose the name I wanted for the new extended network
- Connected my wireless device to the new extended network

I then tried to connect to the new extended network but it failed and would only connect with limited connectivity. 
I have been unable to access the internet using the extended network

The troubleshoot website said to try accessing www.mywifiext.com and change my settings but it keeps redirecting me to For Home

If anyone can offer any help I'd be really grateful! I've found it quite difficult to understand a lot of the posts on the forums on the support websites!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Wireless Range Extender Not Working*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do all devices fail to connect to the externder? What lights are lit up on the extender?

On the computer that cannot connect to the externder what type of wireless card in the computer? Also what OS is it running?


----------



## rmurray

*Re: Wireless Range Extender Not Working*

Hi, thanks! 
I'm not sure what wireless card is in it but it's a Sony Vaio and it's Windows 7? 
I tried to connect using a different laptop too but that also showed limited connectivity!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Wireless Range Extender Not Working*

Go back to www.mywifiext.com and go under the maintenance tab.

Is the extender connected to the router? It should say Connected.

Next go under the advance tab and make sure the *Enable Wireless Access Point* box is ticked.


----------



## rmurray

*Re: Wireless Range Extender Not Working*

Hi, thank you so much for helping! 
I can't actually get onto www.mywifiext.com anymore it keeps redirecting me to support.netgear.com


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Wireless Range Extender Not Working*

The guide you need is below to mywifiext.com:


How to setup your NETGEAR WN3000RP Universal WiFi Range Extender?

Wait for the led to light up and turn green before you start the configuration.

Choose the ssid of your ADSL modem/router for your existing network and then follow the instructions.

After following the guide and re-booting the router.

Go into your TCPIPv4 settings for the wireless connection by going to:

start>control panel>Network and sharing centre>change adapter settings and right click the Wireless Network connection>properties, highlight Internet Protocol Version TCPIPv4>properties>advanced under default gateway click add and input the ip address of the extender in here click ok and ok again.

Power cycle all devices.

Turn on main modem or modem/router first wait for lights to stabilise.

Turn on range extender wait for lights to stabilise.

Turn on computer wait until fully booted inputting credentials to log on.

Clcik on extender SSID input the the wireless network key.

If the key is a passphrase it can be inputted as written.

If the key is a pre-shared key which will be 26 characters long minimum then three things to remember:

1. All letters to be capitals.
2. No spaces.
3. Anything that looks like the letter "o" is in fact a zero.


----------

